# wuts up all



## nedmark (Oct 4, 2009)

whats going on every one? was turned on to this site by a dispensary owner here on the western slope. wanted to introduce myself. I go by nedmark as in a huge fan of ned from the bubba the love sponge show. If you've never heard of him or the show you should google him. he is the funniest old man ever(70) parties like like all hell. bubbas best friend is hulk hogan.It;s a great show.any way on with it man. Im a new grower just moved to co and am starting to grow a legal mmj crop. here is the lay out. space=12 x 12 dedicated thermostat. system is a 48 site ebb and gro. strains are undecided at the moment collecting clones from my friend at the dispensary. lights have yet to be determined. this is a rental house so i cant do any rewiring. I am also not sure on my nutes yet. my friend uses gh i currently have 2 plants in dwc and am using foxfarm nutes. As far as the lights go I am open to suggestions. i dont want a huge power bill but i would good yields. also next spring I will be setting up a greeenhouse I do not want to go over 99 plants and want to maximize yields and try to bring the prices down here so more people could afford thier medicine. I an agreement with my friend the dispensary owner to try to make it more affordable.i'll take a hit on profits and so will he. we are both in this to help people (not to get rich) Any suggestions on lights and nutes would be great. until next time may all your yields be monsters.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 4, 2009)

With a 12"x12" space would use 4x1000w lights you..I have a 10x7 and wet with 2x1000w...


----------



## nedmark (Oct 5, 2009)

how did the 2 work for you? is it a problem if I use more then i need?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 6, 2009)

nedmark said:


> how did the 2 work for you? is it a problem if I use more then i need?


No actually it would probably be perfect..if I was growing more numbers I would get another 1000k in my room.. 
You would probably want to set up a couple exhaust fans..I use 1 six inch vortex and it works great for two..the reflectors stay slighlty warm to the touch..


----------

